# Zoas closing up



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Okay so after a few months of no problems my Zoa frags are starting to close up for seemingly no reason. Parameters are fine, temperature is fine, lighting is fine. The rest of my corals are fine except my Zoa frags are closing up one by one. One has what appears to be Zoa pox (small white spots) and I am going to fresh water dip it soon. The rest however are unmarked but are closing up or are closed up
Any ideas what might be the problem?


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> Okay so after a few months of no problems my Zoa frags are starting to close up for seemingly no reason. Parameters are fine, temperature is fine, lighting is fine. The rest of my corals are fine except my Zoa frags are closing up one by one. One has what appears to be Zoa pox (small white spots) and I am going to fresh water dip it soon. The rest however are unmarked but are closing up or are closed up
> Any ideas what might be the problem?


Take a close look and see if you can spot any zoa eating nudibranchs. They can cause the symtoms you are seeing.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

what salt do you use and what supplementation do you adhere to?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Instant ocean salt. I don't dose, 10-20% water change once a week.

And Rick, I think I've seen some....I am going to take a closer look later when I get back home again and have some time. I'll search treatment but anybody have any suggestions/experience?

Thank you everybodY!


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Here is a good site to try to ID Zoanthid predators and irritants.

CoralPedia.com :: Zoanthid Predators, Irritators, & Diseases

Chris


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> Instant ocean salt. I don't dose, 10-20% water change once a week.
> 
> And Rick, I think I've seen some....I am going to take a closer look later when I get back home again and have some time. I'll search treatment but anybody have any suggestions/experience?
> 
> Thank you everybodY!


When I had zoa eating nudibranchs in my reef tank (back when I had a reef tank) I mixed 5x the normal dose of prazipro in a bucket and dipped my zoa colonies. Within a couple of minutes the nudis dropped off the colonies.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I read online that Levamisole works as treatment as well and I have some left over from alooong time ago...
but I decided to opt for a freshwater dip for all my Zoas...seemingly killed mostly amphipods :S I have them all sitting out front, hopefully they all recover.

Thanks for the help everyone! Hopefully they recover @[email protected]!


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

try to spot them after lights out with a red light. You also can look for some large pods sometimes like to move around zoas and could cause issue to Zoath also.


----------



## albert_dao (May 28, 2012)

Picture of said zoas?


----------

